# No Special Academic Leave?



## brian_k (21 Aug 2008)

Has anyone else been told they aren't getting academic leave this year? I get back from course expecting to have some time off before going back to the UofA but it turns out I need to do a week of OJT so that I have enough annual for Christmas and reading week. A one week OJT stint is kind of a waste, I won't be there long enough to do anything useful and it kills the last of my summer. It also seems weird since reading week isn't optional and many off us will be using the time to work on school work and projects and not really getting time off. Anywy if someone knows why this changed let me know. I guess a week isn't so bad, it's just an annoyance.


----------



## Jorkapp (22 Aug 2008)

From what I've seen, SAL policies vary from place to place. Contrast myself to one of my fellow OCdt's out at Comox on OJT this past summer: I was sent home and put on 3 weeks SAL until the Academic year begins, whereas the other OCdt was sent home to spend 3 weeks at a CFRC. Same OJT start and end dates, different end results.

Last summer post-course, they had me burn 3 weeks Annual leave, and Xmas/Reading Wk was mostly SAL. Different support bases have different policies: An ASU with maybe 200 RegF personnel including ROTP cadets, but with thousands of supported reservists will have policies (including leave policies) in comparison to an operational CFB with thousands of RegF personnel. Unfortunately, local policies also apply to ROTP cadets, and some just end up getting the short end of the stick.

Judging by the fact that your profile says you're a pilot, you're going to be spending a lot of time in the next few years on OJT. They can only provide so much for you to do, but there's more than enough that you can find for yourself. A week isn't much, but you can get ahead on personal admin for the coming year, get some good PT done, and maybe catch up on some reading. Yes, OJT does suck at times, but make the most of it.


----------



## brian_k (22 Aug 2008)

Yeah, I know it's really no big deal but it just came as a shocker because I had recieved SAL every year prior to this. The only reason i was annoyed was because I tentatively made plans for the summer,  but oh well.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2008)

brian_k said:
			
		

> .........The only reason i was annoyed was because I tentatively made plans for the summer,  but oh well.



I have made tentative plans for the last two summers.............Landed up having to Instruct............Oh well!


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2008)

brian_k said:
			
		

> The only reason i was annoyed was because I tentatively made plans for the summer,  but oh well.



After all this time in the CF, i not only tentatively make summer plans, i also tentatively cancel them them as well.

 ;D


----------

